# 5 free betta drawings



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello!

I am offering 5 openings for free betta drawings. Please post a CLEAR photo of your betta from the side. One drawing/betta per person please.

Here are some examples:




















I can do any tail type you want. Male or female.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could I have one of Ellis


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh! Could you draw one of Confetti?
http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Please draw my hmdt?


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

Ohhhh I'd love one of my boy TyeDye!  I hope this picture is good enough c:


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

MidnightsSong said:


> Oh! Could you draw one of Confetti?
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg


Is Confetti a HmDt??


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

litelboyblu said:


> Please draw my hmdt?


could I have a side picture please?


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

Can I have one of Sunset please?


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Is Confetti a HmDt??


From what I know he is a Delta Tail, but who knows. Pet stores never seem to label correctly and I'm bad at telling what fin type bettas are. Sorry, that probably doesn't help.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Could you draw Leo?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry if the picture isn't clear enough. He is a pain to photograph because he is always active, unlike my other betta, Summer, who is really calm.


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Indigo Betta said:


> Please could I have one of Ellis


Here is Ellis


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

MidnightsSong said:


> Oh! Could you draw one of Confetti?
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg


Confetti


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

litelboyblu said:


> Please draw my hmdt?


You didn't give me his name


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

SkyDye said:


> Ohhhh I'd love one of my boy TyeDye!  I hope this picture is good enough c:


TyeDye!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Pippin said:


> Can I have one of Sunset please?


Sunset


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

TripleChrome said:


> Could you draw Leo?


Leo


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> You didn't give me his name


Hehe thank you! I didn't put a name bc he doesn't have one 

ITS BEAUTIFUL THANKS!


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Sunset


 
Thank you! Sunset looks really nice in his drawing. Thank you ton!


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Leo


I love it. Thanks


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Confetti


Sooo cutte! ._. Thank you!!! :3


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> TyeDye!


Love it! Thank you much


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Here is Ellis



Yay! he looks great Thank you!:-D


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

I wonder if you're still accepting pictures.
But here's my halfmoon! 
(I'll make it abit challenging, his fins are gorgeous)







(he's active so this is the best picture i got)
(Currently thinking of a name)


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

Another photo of my halfmoon


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

*super delta


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

I will get around to him at some point! I have a very busy week ahead of me atm


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

oh okay!


----------

